# BBC media request



## bd1234 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello, 
I am getting in touch from the consumer unit at the BBC in London.
I would like to speak to people who have paid for IVF treatment. If you are happy to talk to me about this please send an email to [email protected] with your contact details. Please note that by emailing me there is no obligation to take part in any BBC programme.


----------

